
Why I became a software engineer - janvdberg
https://dev.to/edemkumodzi/why-i-became-a-software-engineer
======
mentioned_edu
> So something that frustrated me literally got me motivated. And that’s how I
> started learning how to code seriously.

My exact experience.

